# Brauchen Teichschnecken extra Kalk?



## nuggeterbse (20. Sep. 2017)

Guten Abend,

gestern gerade vorgestellt und schon kommt die erste Frage.
Seit zwei Monaten bin ich stolze Teichbesitzerin (soll ein naturnaher Teich weden).
Befüllt wurde er mit Wasser aus unserer Bohrung (Wasser ist jetzt auch glasklar). In diesem "Sommer" hat es hier in Norddeutschland sehr viel und ausgiebig geregnet, der Teich wurde dadurch immer schön aufgefüllt 
(der pure Regen,nicht vom Dach abgeleitet o.Ä.).
Jetzt frage ich mich,ob die Teichschnecken auf Dauer mit "nur" Regenwasser klar kommen ?
Oder brauchen sie eine Kalkquelle (Sepiaschale oder Eierschale?)
Habe versucht über Suchfunktion etwas zu finden,aber nix.

Vielen Dank

Liebe Grüße
Michaela


----------



## Phiobus (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Michaela,
nach lesen und schreiben in einem anderen Thread befasst sich eine Aquarianerin auch tiefgreifend  mit dieser Problematik (Biotopfan). Ich glaube Sie ist zwar grad etwas eingespannt, aber sie ist sicherlich ein guter Ansprechpartner für eine genauere Betrachtung.
Ich zitiere mal:


Biotopfan schrieb:


> Es ist auch so, das "volle" HMF Calcium rauben. Phosphate werden dort mit Eisen ausgefällt, die dann das Calcium aufnehmen.
> Säuren fressen die Karbonathärte weg, der PH sinkt. Ok, Huminstoffe puffern, aber auch nur in einem gewissen Rahmen.
> Wann das immer auffällt ist an den Schneckengehäusen. Die laugen aus und zeigen Schäden. Auch in Teichen.





Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ich möchte rausfinden, warum __ Schnecken Gehäuseschäden bekommen in Teichen /Aquarien mit dreckigem Filter oder verschlammtem Bodengrund.



Wenn sie diesen Thread nicht findet, hol ich sie später mal dazu. Habe nach Ihrer Frage eine PN-Diskussion gestartet, aber es wäre natürlich viel besser es öffentlich aufzuarbeiten. Ich kann noch nicht viel dazu sagen, habe selber die Problematik auch nicht. Da ich aber viel mit Regenwasser auffülle und mit Matten filtere  interessiert mich das Thema präventiv.

Und dann gibt es hier natürlich unzählige Teichbesitzer, die vielleicht ähnliche Probleme hatten und auch gelöst haben, oder zumindest Hilfestellung geben können.
Die werden sich bestimmt auch zu Wort melden.

Bis dahin viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

da __ Schnecken- und Muschelgehäuse zu einem großen Teil aus Kalzium aufgebaut sind, ist der grundsätzliche Gedanke, das Kalzium dem Teichwasser irgendwie zuzuführen nicht verkehrt. Zumindest wenn man zum Befüllen kein hartes Leitungswasser verwendet/zur Verfügung hat und das Teichsubstrat auch nicht kalkhaltig ist. Eine gewisse Gesamthärte sollte Schnecken und __ Muscheln zuliebe schon vorhanden sein, was man dann mit ein paar Kalksteinen oder Austerngritt aus der Hühnerfutterabteilung ganz gut erreichen kann. Viel falsch machen kann man da nicht.


----------



## nuggeterbse (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, und herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,und guten Morgen,
ich wollte mich noch mal in Erinnerung rufen mit meiner Frage?

Gibt es Keinen ,der seinen Teich nur mit dem puren Regen auffüllen lässt?Ist das Wasser dann zu "weich"?

Ich würde mich immer noch über Antworten freuen ,da ich ja noch "Teich-Frischling"bin ........-

LG
Michi


----------



## meinereiner (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Michaela,

hab erst mal Bilder von deinem Teich suchen müssen. Du hast ja einiges an Kieselsteinen etc. in deinem Teich bzw. im Uferbereich.
Ich nehme an, dass sollte ausreichend, wenn da auch calziumhaltige Steine dabei sind. Problematisch könnte es nur werden, wenn du übermäßig viel Regenwasser in den Teich einleitest (z.B. bei langen Regenperioden), und damit das Teichwasser mit 'weichem' Wasser verdünnt wird.
Ich selber fülle auch oft mit Regenwasser auf. Das dann aber nur solange, bis wieder genügend Wasser im Teich ist. Ich habe auch einiges an Kies im Uferbereich, sowie einen Bodenfilter (ebenfalls mit Kies). Da geht einiges an Calzium wieder in Lösung.

Ansonsten hat das Beate (aka Wetterleuchten) schon geschrieben, was du machen kannst. Damit bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo und ganz auf die Schnelle kurz zwei Bilder,

Das ist mein (neues) Teichsubstrat, 

  
Sand mit ein paar breitwürfig "geschütteten" Schäufelchen hiervon:
  

Das kommt einfach überall dahin, wo die __ Schnecken rumkrauchen. Eine Bekannte meinte mal, sie legt ein paar Kalksteine in den Teich, also schicke Marmorkiesel vom Baumarkt (edel, teuer, nicht lange weiß, aber ein Beutel der kleinsten Verpackungeinheit  reicht eigentlich und ist preislich noch akzeptabel). Kalksteine aus der Umgebung, Dolomit, Muschelkalk etc. tut's auch, sofern die Gegend das hergibt. Oder ein paar Schäufelchen Splitt, der ausdrücklich als Splitt aus Kalkstein deklariert ist, also kein Basalt, Granit usw. Oder eben dieser Austerngritt. Oder die Muschelsammlung aus Jahren und Jahrzehnten Strandspaziergängen, die dringend ausgedünnt werden muss. 
Meine Bekannte meinte, dass die Schnecken bei Kalkbedarf die Steine ähnlich wie Wild die Salzlecksteine "abweiden" könnten. Ob sie das tatsächlich können, weiß ich nicht. Aber je saurer das Wasser ist, desto mehr Kalk löst sich aus den Steinen/__ Muscheln. Das wird dann übers Wasser bzw. den Detritus und die Algen von den Schnecken aufgenommen. Von daher wird der Bedarf dann auch bei reiner Regenwasserfüllung wohl gedeckt.
Aber ich bin mit dem System erst ganz am Anfang, weil ich den Teich gerade "neu aufsetze". Mal schauen, ob ich mit nur Regenwasser überhaupt klarkomme, mengenmäßig.


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2017)

__ Schnecken fressen doch, oder? Und das am liebsten den ganzen Tag, ne wa. Und was fressen sie so gern, na Pflanzen oder Pflanzenreste.
Genau. Und was brauchen Pflanzen zum wachsen um ihre Zellen zu bilden ? Ja wa sowas  wie Kalk Calzium Eisen Phosphat usw.
Und damit sollte genug für die Schnecken vorhanden sein.
Wenn also die Pflanzen kümmerwuchs zeigen solltest du dir sorgen machen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Vielen Dank an Euch für die Antworten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2017)

Hi Michi,

mein Teich ist nur mit Regen- bzw. Brunnenwasser gefüllt, was sehr weich ist. Die GH beträgt kaum GH3, KH 1,5. __ Schnecken leben schon in der sauren Brühe und halten das auch aus, allerdings wachsen sie kaum und bleiben  klein (Spitzschlammschnecken werden kaum über 3cm lang). Wenn ich ab und an mal ne ein paar handvoll Dolomitkalk im Teich verstreute legten die Schnecken gleich darauf einen "Wachstumsschub" hin das sie wieder mehr Kalk für den Gehäuseaufbau zur Verfügung haben. Da ich ab nächstes Jahr öfters Kalk in den Teich streuen werde (die Edelkrebse wollen ja auch ihre Panzer aufbauen werden die Schnecken sicher auch besser wachsen als bisher


----------



## nuggeterbse (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte, danke.
Ich werde mal ein paar __ Muscheln mahlen und im Teich verteilen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Okt. 2017)

Ich habe in meinem Bachlauf Kalksteinschotter. Große __ Schnecken habe ich auch.....Wasser kommt aus der Regenrinne.


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Totto,
ich danke Dir..Wie kann ich denn erkennen, ob die Steine genügend Kalk absondern? (an Steinen mangelt es nun ja gerade nicht in meinem Teich).
Sind gesammelte Werke aus Dänemark (2x im Jahr, seit ca. 6 Jahren) ---es hat sich was angesammelt.
ebenso warten noch __ Muscheln auf Verwendung----?
Deshalb von vorhin der Beitrag --mahlen?


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2017)

Ob Steine Kalk enthalten kann man mit Säuren prüfen. 
__ Muscheln mahlen.....ist einfach eine Frage der Oberfläche und der Wasserbewegung. Wenn Platz, würde ich die ggf. ungemahlen in ein Netz in den Filter stecken oder irgendwo im Zulauf des Teich.


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, ich habe keinen Filter und keinen Zulauf. Soll ein reiner Pflanzenteich bleiben.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Okt. 2017)

Die __ Muscheln in ein Netz hängen tut nicht weh. Wenn du's fertig bringst  kannst du sie auch locker in ein altes Geschirrtuch wickeln  und mit dem Hammer grob schreddern. Auf Sand- oder feinem Kiessubstrat macht der Muschelschredder einen sehr harmonischen Eindruck. Je kleiner die Muscheln "gehackt" sind, desto größer die Oberfläche, desto besser löst sich der Kalk.

Zum Gestein: Die Chance, in Dänemark an Kalkstein zu kommen, ist relativ groß http://www.visitnordjylland.de/de/praktische-info/geologie
Wenn du mal auf Möns gewesen sein solltest, die Kreidefelsen dort sind reiner Kalkstein, während die schwarzen Feuersteinstücke, -knollen, Hühnergötter, die am Strand rumliegen, Feuersteine also Silikatgesteine sind. Gleiches gilt für gelbe Feuersteine. Allerdings sind die weißen An-/Einlagerungen, die man oft an Feuersteinen aus dem Meer findet, Kalkgestein, mein ich.

Zum Säuretest: irgendwo wurde das mal hier diskutiert, finde ich aber gerade nicht mehr. Nur soviel: durch Salzsäure löst sich Kalkgestein auf. Die Reaktion ist heftig:schäumen, zischen und wenn's dumm läuft, kann's ins Auge gehen. 10% ige HCl gibt's zwar im Baumarkt, aber dann haste nen Liter rumstehen, den du nie wieder brauchst. 25% ige Essigsäure (Essigessenz aus der Drogerie) führt immerhin noch zu Bläschenbildung am Stein. Ist deutlich ungefährlicher aber auch nicht so eindeutig.


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Beate,danke.
Klar bringe ich es fertig mit dem Hammer drauf zu hauen.Dann gehen die __ Muscheln noch eine Runde durch den Mixer und dann sollte es eigentlich passen


----------

